# Various Mantis housing pictures...



## Lee Slikkers (Aug 6, 2007)

As promised here are a few pictures and brief descriptions of the housing I am currently using for my mantids.

All the housing pictured are acrylic boxes that I purchased at Hobby Lobby…they had numerous sizes (until I cleaned them out, hopefully they will restock soon.)

For my L1-L2 Ghost nymph housing (multiple nymphs until they are slightly larger) I am using a 3 ½ x 3 ½ x 4”h box.

For ventilation used my Dremel tool and a plunge router type bit and cut a square out of the top leaving a 3/8” rim to adhere the screen too.

Too keep the FF’s from escaping I hot-glued 2 layers of aluminum screen, one laying square the other diagonal, for a cross-hatching to reduced the screen opening size.

I used a foam bottom for moisture retention over the traditional sphagnum (less places for FF’s to hide)






















For my L4-L5 Texas Unicorn housing I am using a 2” x 2” x 3 ½”h box

For ventilation I have drilled numerous holes in the top.

Too keep the FF’s from escaping I hot-glued 2 layers of aluminum screen, one laying square the other diagonal, for a cross-hatching to reduced the screen opening size.

I used a foam bottom for moisture retention over the traditional sphagnum (less places for FF’s to hide)

On this size housing I also added small strips of screen running vertical on 2 of the four sides of the house…this gives the nymph (as well as the FF’s) something to climb.



















For my L6-L7 Chinese mantids (Wild Caught) I am using a 3 ½” x 3 ½” x 6” box

For ventilation I used my Dremel tool and a plunge router type bit and cut a square out of the top leaving a 3/8” rim to adhere the screen too.

I have only used a single layer aluminum screen on this size house for better ventilation and because food items are too large to escape through a single layer.

I also have used foam on the bottom for moisture retention purposes. I have also added 1 strip of aluminum screen running vertical down the side of the house for climbing of the mantis and food items.





















There are a few reasons I have selected these boxes and methods:

1) They have a very professional look to them and are extremely clear which gives me much more viewing pleasure as opposed to the cups where the mantis often hang on the more opaque undersides making viewing difficult.

2) They have a stable square bottom and are less prone to tipping or falling over thus reducing the possibility of damage to a mantis, especially while molting.

3) They are fairly cost effective. They clean up easily for repeat use.

4) And probably the biggest reason is that the tops are 1/3 of the boxes height so when adding food items or cleaning you simply wait until your mantis is hanging from the screen on the top (which they usually are) and you simply lift the top off and set onto a flat surface. The mantis stays enclosed and you can go about your feeding, misting or cleaning of the housing.

I am sure I will still be searching for improvements and the Ultimate Mantis House but for right now I am fairly pleased with this current setup.

Regards,

Lee


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm going to try that! Can you get those at a hardware store?


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 6, 2007)

Brilliant lil setups  could i suggest putting a couple of sticks in each box as mantids like hanging and climing from loads of different angles and directions  

Gonna hav to search for some box's like that 8) what were they sold as???


----------



## Lee Slikkers (Aug 6, 2007)

> I'm going to try that! Can you get those at a hardware store?


I haven't seen them at any hardware store...I got mine at our local "Hobby Lobby," basically a craft super store...Michael's might carry them???


----------



## Lee Slikkers (Aug 6, 2007)

> Brilliant lil setups  could i suggest putting a couple of sticks in each box as mantids like hanging and climing from loads of different angles and directions  Gonna hav to search for some box's like that 8) what were they sold as???


Thanks Ben, I have some atrificial sticks/branches I place in there but took them out for the photos as they cluttered up the pics quite a bit.

I am not sure what they are labeled or sold as...I just waled up and down the craft isle until I found them. There were approx. 8-10 different sizes but some of the lids were flush with the top so I didn't use those because as I mentioned the 1/3" style lid is great for containing the mantis while opening the house.


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 6, 2007)

I have a hobby shop about a half hour way and a michaels about 20 mintues away I'll try them.


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 6, 2007)

Fingers crossed that they sell them in the UK


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 6, 2007)

Well fingers crossed that people sell queen ants to Americans RACIST Europeans


----------



## Lee Slikkers (Aug 6, 2007)

> Fingers crossed that they sell them in the UK


Not sure if they do in the UK but here is the store online catalogue link:

http://www.craftsetc.com/store/search.aspx...erm=acrylic+box

http://www.craftsetc.com/store/item.aspx?I...30&amp;Search=Y

http://www.craftsetc.com/store/item.aspx?I...30&amp;Search=Y

http://www.craftsetc.com/store/item.aspx?I...30&amp;Search=Y

Good Luck...


----------



## Ben.M (Aug 6, 2007)

Cool, thanx for that Lee  

Robo mantis; What??? :?


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice one Lee.

I have seen this type of box container in both The Container Store and Hobby Lobby.


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 6, 2007)

Pretty great looking. How much did it cost?


----------



## Lee Slikkers (Aug 8, 2007)

The boxes range from .50 cents to $2.99


----------



## Rick (Aug 8, 2007)

I like those. But I don't think you can beat the 32 oz deli cups for housing nymphs and small mantids. But these look nice and I may pick up a few.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Aug 8, 2007)

http://www.craftsetc.com/store/search.aspx...m=acrylic+boxes

Hobbylobby.com exists just so you know :lol:  

http://www.tapplastics.com/shop/product.php?pid=220

(ps click the letters to show different sizes and dimensions) seems to be best so far

this place is just ok...http://www.displayit-info.com/acrylic/acrylic2_box.html#Angled%20Front%20Case


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks! I might have to start something.


----------



## asdsdf (Aug 20, 2007)

> Well fingers crossed that people sell queen ants to Americans RACIST Europeans


You know, it's illegal to send queen ants to people in america. They are afraid that the ants might get free and ruin the wildlife there by killing things.  That's probably why they aren't sending them there.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Aug 24, 2007)

> > Well fingers crossed that people sell queen ants to Americans RACIST Europeans
> 
> 
> You know, it's illegal to send queen ants to people in america. They are afraid that the ants might get free and ruin the wildlife there by killing things.  That's probably why they aren't sending them there.


:roll: i hate it when people do that... NO ONE can be RACIST against gays, etc, unless they are of a different "RACE". HOWEVER you can be prejudiced...


----------



## Sparky (Aug 24, 2007)

> Well fingers crossed that people sell queen ants to Americans RACIST Europeans


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 24, 2007)

No like every time i even message a European person about their ant site they don't talk to me.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 25, 2007)

aww CA doesn't have a Hobby Lobby


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 25, 2007)

What? My room mate used to go there all the time...


----------



## skinzfan72 (Sep 4, 2007)

http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/default.asp%20%5burl%5d

If%20you%20are%20interested%20in%20case%20purchases%20try%20here" target="_blank"&gt; http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/default.asp

If you are interested in case purchases try here.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Sep 4, 2007)

> http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/default.asp%20%5burl%5dIf%20you%20are%20interested%20in%20case%20purchases%20try%20here" target="_blank"&gt; http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/default.asp
> 
> If you are interested in case purchases try here.


culdnt find anything useful mate...


----------



## Lee Slikkers (Sep 5, 2007)

Save your momney and buy the larger deli cups, they aren't as sexy but I've found mold gorws way to easily in these taller less air flowing type of housing setups. I don't even use any of min except the largest one for my Ghosts.

my .02 worth...

Lee


----------

